# ATM card skimmed



## drums (26 Jan 2006)

My BOI atm card was skimmed a week before christmas. I only discovered it on christmas eve when I tried to withdraw money. My limit had been exceeded. I check my online banking only to discover over €7000 had been taken from my account over 11 days. I immediately cancelled my card. I had to wait until the Thursday after christmas for the bank to open. I gave them a Garda report and a complaint. The money was refunded to my account the next day. The BOI atm in st. stephens green shopping centre was the culprit. I went back to it and found remnants of double sided tape. A false front was used. The bank said that all you can do is cover the screen with your hand when entering your pin (not very technical). I am surprised they did not have a system that would discover unusual withdrawal activity. Anyway, no more atm's for a while. All my business will transacted over the counter for a while.


----------



## moneyhoney (26 Jan 2006)

Do you have a laser card? You can get cashback in most shops which is a bit more secure - just make sure to cover the PIN pad in the shops too!


----------



## drums (26 Jan 2006)

Thanks for that moneyhoney. I don't have a laser card yet but I guess it would not solve my problem at an ordinary atm!


----------



## moneyhoney (26 Jan 2006)

No, but it does give you the cashback option. Also, avoid using ATMs on street/in shopping centres. In-store ones tend to be less of a target for those pesky skimmers!


----------



## Guest127 (26 Jan 2006)

I put my whole hand over the numbers and use different fingers to key in the numbers, Dont know if this actually works but it makes you think you are being being careful. even if its silly.


----------



## bond-007 (27 Jan 2006)

It does not protect against fake keypads that are installed to steal PINs.


----------



## Alex (27 Jan 2006)

i am shocked to hear that this sort of thing can happen in such a busy shopping centre. i have used that atm myself but not recently, thank god. i won't be using it again, not after hearing that.

Alex.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jan 2006)

Covering the keypad when entering your _PIN _is a good security tip. More security tips .


----------



## bond-007 (27 Jan 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Covering the keypad when entering your _PIN _is a good security tip. More security tips .


It is but it won't protect you if they use a fake keypad over the real one. This is becoming more popular with the skimmers, ie put a whole new front facisa on the machine.


----------



## Ned_ie (27 Jan 2006)

I think the banks should be providing security at these atms such as cameras so they know when someone has affixed a false fascia!


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jan 2006)

Would you pay higher bank charges to fund this service?


----------



## CCOVICH (27 Jan 2006)

I would imagine it would actually be in the bank's (or their insurers?) own interest to ensure that ATMs are more secure as they are the ones that take the hit when there has been fraudulent activity on a customer's account.


----------



## demoivre (27 Jan 2006)

cuchulainn said:
			
		

> I put my whole hand over the numbers and use different fingers to key in the numbers, Dont know if this actually works but it makes you think you are being being careful. even if its silly.



I do the same thing ( looks like i'm playing the piano  ) but beats the closed fist with the index finger sticking out like I have seen several people do over the last few weeks.

As for the security camera issue - at least two of the ATMs I use regularly have
cctv coverage. If banks have to pay out for this type of fraud as they did for the op I would have thought it was to their benefit to install cctcv at all branches.


----------



## lemeister (27 Jan 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Would you pay higher bank charges to fund this service?


The other side of this argument is when will the banks suffer enough loss to make it viable for them to provide better ATM security.


----------



## mimi rogers (2 Feb 2006)

I always make it look like I am pressing a load of buttons on a genuine keypad. The correct numbers do be in there somewhere though. That way I am confusing the criminal if they are watching the keypad through a camera. If the keypad or facia look suspicious I don't use the machine at all. It is vey worrying what is happening out there. 

Mimi


----------



## dam099 (2 Feb 2006)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> I would imagine it would actually be in the bank's (or their insurers?) own interest to ensure that ATMs are more secure as they are the ones that take the hit when there has been fraudulent activity on a customer's account.


 
Do they generally take the hit nowadays. I know in the early days of "phantom withdrawals" the banks used to often completely deny that anything could possibly have gone wrong and say it must have been the cardholder or a family member. I know even today they will raise that possibility but have been known to refund the withdrawals eventually in some cases. Anyone know of any statistics on how often they actually do take the hit?


----------



## CCOVICH (2 Feb 2006)

I don't have any statistics to hand, but any stories I have read about customers who have been the victim of fraud have been reimbursed by the bank.

But I wouldn't be surprised if the amounts paid to customers are covered by insurance.


----------



## bond-007 (2 Feb 2006)

I on the other hand have heard stories where the bank denied liability and never refunded any money.


----------



## extopia (2 Feb 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Would you pay higher bank charges to fund this service?



Yes, I would.


----------



## extopia (2 Feb 2006)

dam099 said:
			
		

> Do they generally take the hit nowadays.



It happened to me, and yes, the bank took the hit, once I filed a report with the Gardaí.


----------



## LIVERLIPS (3 Feb 2006)

I always try and use them in garages and local supermarkets to be on the safe side.  as stated before the laser cards are great my bank card has the laser built in


----------



## Itchy (6 Feb 2006)

What does one of these facias look like e.g. the screen would look deeper than usual? Any tell-tale things to look for?


----------



## brodiebabe (7 Feb 2006)

Itchy said:
			
		

> What does one of these facias look like e.g. the screen would look deeper than usual? Any tell-tale things to look for?


 
Very difficult to notice any differences. All the extra bits placed on the machine are spray painted the same colour. There is a poster up in my local Bank of Ireland with pictures of cameras and skimming devices added to the ATM machine. The best advice is to examine the ATM machine for anything that looks dodgy and ALWAYS cover your hand when keying in the pin no.


20 TIps for safe ATM use.
http://www.arrowheadcu.org/index.cfm?Parent=ArrowheadCreditUnion&Category=FraudProtection&SubCategory=TwentyTipsforSafeATMUse


----------



## Alex (7 Feb 2006)

there was some talk about this issue this morning on the radio. i am getting more and more afraid to use my card in an atm machine and that is on top of worrying about dishonest retailers. 

Alex.


----------

